# Calibration diagrams



## Guest (Dec 28, 2007)

After many hours in the past few days and today, I am totaly confused. Reading posts and switching back and forth from one post to another I'm lost. Somewhere I saw a diagram on hooking the items up to do a soundcard calibration with the 802 in the mix. Can somebody please direct me to it. Thanks Tom:scratchhead:


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

You simply want to include the 802 in the loop from the soundcard line-out to the soundcard line-in when you do the calibration. When you save the soundcard cal file, the response anomolies will be in there, along with the soundcards response anaomolies.

That way, the response of the mixer is compensated for and won't effect the measurements.

Here's a pic of my 802 with the two cables connected. The gray cable on the left comes from the soundcard line-out and the red cable on the right goes to the soundcard line-in. You have to play around a bit with the levels, but no big deal.








.

Make sense?

brucek


----------



## boone (Dec 27, 2008)

Bruce,

Do you still recommend including the ub802 in the soundcard calibration process?
Thanks.

Boone


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Do you still recommend including the ub802 in the soundcard calibration process?


Yes, it's a one time measurement to create the file and you're done.

brucek


----------

